# Alternative to VuGo



## tommy4689 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello Everyone

Just wondering if there is any legit apps like VuGo? I tried it but it never works and has horrible reviews. Appriciate any help. Looking to display ads on a tablet while Ubering collect tips etc etc.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

you should keep a bunch of business cards/fliers handy from strip clubs, escorts, pizza places and laundry services (not necessarily in that order). You'll get more from referrals.


----------



## Zebbyz (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah I think that would make you look like a pimp.


----------



## Mightywarlock (Jan 22, 2015)

I just tried doing VUGO in my car this week. What a total complete failure this is! the app crashes or logs out constantly, and even if you do everything correct, enter the address, etc, and the iPad displays ads, it still finishes each trip with: ads displayed "0". no pay. Even after it plays ads for the duration of the ride.
absolute nonsense.


----------

